# eMac sur un trottoir



## peterdremel (27 Octobre 2007)

bonjour,

j'ai "sauvé" un eMac lâchement abandonné sur un trottoir...

il manquait souris et clavier, j'ai mis ces éléments (USB) prélevés sur un PC

puis j'ai essayé de le démarrer : l'écran s'allume, puis mais rien ne se passe... au bout de 10 minutes, on vit apparaitre la petite icône avec un folder et un sourire

disque dur ? carte mère ? est-ce que les périphériques PC sont comptibles ? est-ce que ça vaut le coup d'insiter ?

merci pour votre aide

Peter


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (27 Octobre 2007)

Disque Dur.

Un disque dur PC sera certainement compatible, mais il te faudra toujours avoir un CD pour d&#233;marrer sur le eMac, et initialiser le disque dur (le "Formater"  ) La seule diff&#233;rence, c'est qu'il ne prendra pas 10 minutes pour te dire qu'il n'y &#224; rient sur ce disque dur (Ic&#244;ne du dossier avec un Finder souriant dessus)


Pour ouvrir, et changer la bestiole...


il se peut que &#231;a soit aussi le contr&#244;leur du disque qui soit mort... C'est pourquoi je te d&#233;conseille d'investir des milles et des cent pour le disque dur : Si c'est le contr&#244;leur, tu pourra remettre le eMac l&#224; o&#249; tu l'a trouv&#233; :


----------



## Tonton Nestor (27 Octobre 2007)

Une première solution serait de démonter le disque dur et de le tester dans un autre Mac ou sur un PC dans un boîtier externe. 

Au moins, tu saurais de suite et à moindre frais que le DD est mort.


----------



## legascon (27 Octobre 2007)

Vous m'avez fait peur. J'ai cru que ce pauvre mac &#233;tait partie prenante d'un r&#233;seau de prostitution.

Sinon, je pense pas que cela ait un grand int&#233;r&#234;t de s'int&#233;resser &#224; cet emac.  Le disque dur chang&#233;, il faudra trouver un CD d'origine pour tout r&#233;installer...


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2007)

coucou
Sans jouer les rabats joies
juste une question

Pourquoi cet emac etait il sur ce trottoir?
Quand un objet de ce genre l&#224;  *si* cet objet  est en etat de fonctionnement les gens d&#233;cents
- ne laissent pas &#224; l'abandon sur le trottoir
ou
- ajoutent au minimum un petit mot genre " ca marche/ etat correct  sauf blabla "etc

L&#224; rien . A mon avis le proprio d'avant ne  l'a pas lach&#233; comme ca sans raison ( et en gardant les accessoires et cd)

il doit etre mort ( l'ordi pas le proprio)

Mais on a des bonnes surprises parfois.

( en passant le proprio  a ignor&#233; que ce genre d'objet se recycle de mani&#232;re sp&#233;cifique , il n'est pas le seul &#224; l'ignorer , m&#234;me certains services de voiries  traitent ca comme une ordure m&#233;nag&#232;re)


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Octobre 2007)

legascon a dit:


> Vous m'avez fait peur. J'ai cru que ce pauvre mac était partie prenante d'un réseau de prostitution.


----------



## Souvaroff (27 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> coucou
> Sans jouer les rabats joies
> juste une question
> Pourquoi cet emac etait il sur ce trottoir?



Tu sais il en faut peu parfois pour qu'un proprio s'en debarrasse sans grande raison&#8230;

De l&#224; a le mettre  au milleu de la nature, en effet 



pascalformac a dit:


> Mais on a des bonnes surprises parfois.



De Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bonnes surprises parfois en effet !!!  

J'ai chop&#233; sur eBay a moindre cout un "iBook HS" dont le proprio ne voulait plus -> Raison?  au d&#233;marrage le Finder affichait son Icone avec son point d'interrogation... 

Si le proprio avais eu la moindre demerde, il se serais un peu plus amus&#233; a chercher, & aurais trouv&#233; que sont engin n'etais pas HS&#8230; :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (27 Octobre 2007)

DM-XM2 a dit:


> Tu sais il en faut peu parfois pour qu'un proprio s'en debarrasse sans grande raison&#8230;


 je sais bien on voit de tout, matosses divers en bon &#233;tat
Un copain a m&#234;me trouv&#233; ainsi une chaine hifi complete en parfait &#233;tat de marche et le truc hallucinant :  c'&#233;tait une... Bang & Olufsen !  



> De Tr&#232;s tr&#232;s bonnes surprises parfois en effet !!!
> 
> J'ai chop&#233; sur eBay


l&#224; t'as achet&#233; , c'est pas tout &#224; fait pareil
----
Ce que je voulais dire c'est que pour ce Mac l&#224; , ca sent pas le truc en bon &#233;tat.
Maintenant une r&#233;vision maison peut r&#233;soudre tout ca... ou pas.
Ca peut etre un d&#233;fi , pour le fun.

ps
@peterdremel si tu ne  rel&#232;ves pas le d&#233;fi , tu peux songer &#224; l'offrir &#224; des bricoleurs ravis de pouvoir r&#233;cuperer des pieces.
 ( voir fil don de mac)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2007)

En m&#234;me temps... les sympt&#244;mes son typiques... Un logiciel de boot qui met 10 minutes &#224; d&#233;clarer forfait, c'est qu'il &#224; trouv&#233; un disque dur physique, et que pendant 10 minutes, il &#224; pos&#233; la m&#234;me question &#224; ce disque dur.... "Is there any 'Match' file ?"..."boot hd@1:9 \\,tbxi"...

Sauf que le disque dur ne lui jamais r&#233;pondu....


Pour ce qui est de mettre un ordi par-terre pour si peux ... c'est juste une histoire de savoir ce qui existe autour de sois, en l'occurrence une possibilit&#233; de r&#233;parer l'ordinateur, des services... des professionnels...
"Je vais devoir voir changer tous les robinets de ma maison : L'eau sors dans tous les sens et en plein de petits jets tr&#232;s puissants" -- sauf si on se contente de supprimer le calcaire des a&#233;rateurs !


----------



## peterdremel (28 Octobre 2007)

merci pour toutes vos réponses ! sympa

je vous rassure, je n'avais pas trop d'espoir quant à la possibilité de faire marcher cet eMac mais ma longue expérience des encombrants m'a chuchoté à l'oreille ...

je vais tenter le remplacement du DD et comme un copain m'a proposé un disque démarrage...

sinon, retour à l'envoyeur...

merci et bon dimanche

peter


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2007)

Ah non evite justement le retour trottoir
( l&#224; ce serait toi le pollueur)

Autre raison
 des bricoleurs Mac seraient interess&#233;s par l'emac pour les pieces


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Autre raison
> des bricoleurs Mac seraient interessés par l'emac pour les pieces



Ne rêve pas top... je pense pas que le eMac soit mort... :rose:


----------



## pascalformac (28 Octobre 2007)

oh mais ca m'est completement &#233;gal ( aucunement concern&#233; par  r&#233;cup emac )

la question est toute simple
ca vaut le coup ou pas?
Et ca ca d&#233;pend uniquement de peterdremel et de son envie et amusement cot&#233; d&#233;fi de r&#233;surrection

diagnostic , changement de pieces , trouver des cd d'installs etc

Apr&#232;s il peut en faire differents usages y compris au pire  un aquarium ou un vase , si si.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> Après il peut en faire differents usages y compris au pire  un aquarium ou un vase , si si.



Mince... je pensais que le eMac avait était épargné jusqu'à présent.....


----------



## Pierrou (28 Octobre 2007)

Ben au pire, il va essayer... Si &#231;a marche tant mieux, sinon tant pis... apr&#232;s tout, &#231;a occcupe


----------



## kitetrip (28 Octobre 2007)

Et oublie pas de le mettre à la décheterie... y'a une partie recyclage exprès


----------



## GroDan (28 Octobre 2007)

kitetrip a dit:


> Et oublie pas de le mettre à la décheterie... y'a une partie recyclage exprès



Ou d'en faire cadeau à cet artiste


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (28 Octobre 2007)

GroDan a dit:


> Ou d'en faire cadeau à cet artiste



J'espère qu'il se protège bien contre tous les gaz qui sortent de nos ordi ayant chauffé pendant des années, si non, il va mourir jeune...

Mais j'apprécie quand même son style  :love:


----------



## peterdremel (29 Octobre 2007)

euhhh... pour ouvrir et accéder au disque dur, c'est bien les vis chromées tout autour de l'écran ???

mille mercis en tous cas

bonne semaine à tous

peter


----------



## peterdremel (10 Novembre 2007)

salut à tous !

je suis de retour... j'ai démonté et  testé le disque dur, et effectivement il a l'air très malade...

j'en ai acheté un autre (c'est jamais perdu un disque...) et je l'ai formaté chez un copain qui a le dernier iMac

comme c'est un super copain il m'a aussi prêté les disques d'installation Mac OS X de l'iMac qu'il vient de s'offrir 

est-ce que j'ai des risques d'incompatibilités 

merci pour votre aide

peter


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2007)

ca ne marchera pas 
( et c'est ill&#233;gal)

tu as des tonnes de sujets l&#224; dessus ( avec des modos pointilleux sur cette question r&#233;currente)
install=> cd -dvd pour ce mod&#232;le ou version universelle ( avec respect de licence)


----------



## peterdremel (10 Novembre 2007)

la version du Mac OS X est la 10.4.7 et ça "bloque" un peu :rose:

ça a commence avec un message sur un driver qui manquait (PowerMac 4.4)

j'ai essayé de recommencer et depuis il affiche la pomme (début du CD d'install je pense...)

et pi c'est tout...:sick:

à bientôt

peter

merci pour ta réponse, je ne l'avais pas vue 

je vais regarder

peter


----------



## pascalformac (10 Novembre 2007)

edit
croisement de r&#233;p
tu peux aller regarder mais en gros j'ai r&#233;sum&#233;


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

La solution est d'acheter une version universelle d'un os
Pour toi et ton emac, pas la peine de prendre L&#233;o (enfin je pense...)
Faut voir avec la version Tiger voir peut-&#234;tre la 10.3, mais tu dois faire attention sur le c&#244;t&#233; l&#233;gal du truc.
Bonne chance


----------



## tsss (10 Novembre 2007)

hello, 
peut-être qu'avant d'acheter tiger ou autre, de démonter l'emac abandonné (trop tard), tu aurais pu tester de booter sur un cd live linux (ubuntu propose cela), ça t'aurais permis de voir si il y avait d'autre pb .... autre que celui du disque dur.


----------



## peterdremel (11 Novembre 2007)

on peut installer Linux sur un Mac ???

et Windows alors ???

OK j'arrète...


----------



## JPTK (11 Novembre 2007)

Bien s&#251;r qu'on peut installer linux sur un mac.


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2007)

Oui, il y a des distributions Linux gratuites et librement diffusables; il faut en choisir une pour processeur PowerPC (ppc).


----------



## apenspel (11 Novembre 2007)

peterdremel a dit:


> &#8230; il m'a aussi pr&#234;t&#233; les disques d'installation Mac OS X de l'iMac qu'il vient de s'offrir
> 
> est-ce que j'ai des risques d'incompatibilit&#233;s
> 
> ...


Totalement, oui.

Oui, aussi.


----------



## tsss (12 Novembre 2007)

heu .. le but ici n'était pas d'installer linux mais juste de démarrer sur un live-cd pour tester la machine, voir si la carte mére respire, si le dd gratte, si la carte reseau ..... etc, .... 

(linux sur un mac c'est bcp plus joli qu'un windows .... sur un mac ou sur un pc)


----------

